# Pic of our under the sea "fish" cupcakes for party



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

No, they aren't fish flavored 

[attachment=39438:002_111.JPG]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are adorable!  The love the red gummy fish!!! They are yuuummmy!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Super cute!!!! :thumbsup: They look delicious!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

VERY cute. I LOVE to bake and those are adorable! I hope I'm as creative as you one day when I'm a mommy !


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Bravo, Mommy!! Those look delicious!! Lovely color of frosting, did you mix that yourself too?? They look fantastic!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh wow!!! Great job and yummy looking too. :aktion033:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Very Cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Very cleaver! and Very Cute!!! bet the kids are going to love them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pam, how cute is that. Gosh i wish i were your kid B)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you, everyone! And yes, I did color the frosting myself (Hi Nanci!!!)--I couldn't find blue ready-made in a can, lol.

Before you all vote me for mom of the year, I am so far from that. This week has been especially challenging--it's been raining all week and the kids have been indoors and for the first time this summer I've been running out of patience, yelling at them and even let a few choice words slip under my breath. I'm just getting really tired and need a break. Normally in the summer we take a week vacation and go away but we are trying to save a few $$ this summer soooo there has been nothing to break it up and I'm feeling it. At the same time when I think of them starting school and being gone all day I get serious separation anxiety--last summer when my little one started kindergarten I cried for days after I saw the back to school items out in Walmart in July. I also feel awful for Ollie because I've only walked him once all week b/c it's either been pouring or super wet out--and he lives for his walks. Didn't mean for this to turn into a pity party, LOL!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE cupcakes and those are ADORABLE  . Sarah


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Those cupcakes look great.......love the bright colors......Mom, you did a TERRIFIC job!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are really cute! You're so creative


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, how adorable!!! The party will be the talk of the town!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a creative, fun idea!!! They look super yummy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pam your cup cakes look soooo cute and yummy, you did a great job :aktion033: 
I know how it is too when it's school holidays and the weather isn't good, but let's hope the sun comes out and everyone can enjoy the outdoors real soon :yes:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi camfan! Those look absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great job on the cupcakes-they look good enough to eat.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 24 2008, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610382


> No, they aren't fish flavored
> 
> [attachment=39438:002_111.JPG][/B]



How clever! Luv um!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

double post-sorry


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those look great.


----------

